# Blood Sausage



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Blood sausage is called Boudin Noir (put wads of tissue paper in your nostrils and say "boo dan - new are")

It's also called:
Black pudding - Great Britain and Ireland
Blutwurst - Germany
Morcilla - Spain
Kiska - Poland
Mutura - Kenya
Sundae - Korea
Mustamakkara - Findland
Jelito - Czeck
Get that %#*t away from me - at my house



I like blood sausage but haven't had it in a long time. There's not a lot of sausage varieties at the groceries stores and delis around these parts. Also blood is really hard to get these days. Last time I bought some blood it was special order, came frozen, was hard to work with and I had to buy more than I could use at one time.

There are 19 trillion blood sausage recipes out there using liver instead of blood. They're OK, a good way to get rid of all that liver in the freezer , but I would rather use blood instead of liver for blood sausage. Blood has a smooth, meaty flavor, not like that metallic or offal-like flavor that one gets from liver.

They make dehydrated blood, powdered blood. As far as I know it's not sold in the USA. So I bought a bag of it online from Great Britain and made a 13lb batch of blood sausage.

Blood sausage

Ingredients:

3 1/2 lbs - fatty pork scraps
4 lbs - onions, diced
9 cups - beef blood (1 part powdered blood to 6 parts water)
5 cups - cooked white rice 
2 cups - heavy cream
1/2 package - PS Seasoning Cajun Style Boudin Seasoning #629-B
2 tsp - pink salt cure
1 cup - fresh parsley, chopped

Instructions:

Grind pork scraps thru 3/8" plate.
In a large pot or skillet, over medium heat, cook pork fat until clear. Remove cooked pork from pan with a slotted spoon. Set aside and let cool.

Add onions to the pot and sauté in the pork grease until golden brown. Set aside and let cool.
Let the cooked rice cool to room temperature.

Add the pork fat, rice, blood, cure, parsley and cream to the cooked onions.
Stuff into 32 to 35 mm hog casings about 5 feet long. 

Cook sausage, covered, in 170°-180° water until the internal temperature is 160°.
Remove sausage and rinse in warm water. Link the sausage if desired. 

Allow to cool overnight before using.


Keep that meat frosty:


A bloody mess:


Doesn't take long to cook:


I like mine linked:


What's left in the bottom of the stuffer:


I let it sit overnight on the counter top, turning over once to "bloom":


Boudin Noir, mashed potatoes and carmelized apples:


Drizzle the sauce from the carmelized apples over the potaoes:


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I could never figure out why Moses did not like blood, nor lobster, shrimp, octopus, squid, eel, catfish, crab, or scallops either.

I love lobster, shrimp, octopus, squid, eel, catfish, crab and scallops.

But I steer clear of bluetwurst.

I steer clear of head cheese too, although separately fried tongue is one of my favorites.

Lamb, calf, and venison kidneys are not bad either. That is as close as I get to blood.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Not a fan of blood sausage but love me some haggis. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

swbuckmaster said:


> Not a fan of blood sausage but love me some haggis.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Got any recipes?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for making me homesick jackwagon.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*no cayenne*



LostLouisianian said:


> Thanks for making me homesick jackwagon.


You're welcome.

The seasoning mix is called "Cajun" but to me it's more French than Cajun. There was no cayenne in the blend. I'm thinking the spice mix is based on quatre épices (white pepper, ginger nutmeg and cloves). There's plenty of rice in the boudin though, that's Cajun.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*free boudin*

Blood sausage is highly perishable and doesn't lend itself well to freezing. This recipe has a cure in it. Never used a cure in blood sausage before, always just plain salt. So I'm curious to see how long the boudin will keep in the fridge.

I made more than I'll use. If anyone is coming up to Evanston they're welcome to some. Send me a PM.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*guts*



Karl said:


> .............................
> ..................................
> I steer clear of head cheese too, although separately fried tongue is one of my favorites.
> 
> Lamb, calf, and venison kidneys are not bad either. That is as close as I get to blood.


If you don't care for head cheese you'll hate this:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/97897-elk-head-cheese.html

elk tongue:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/17450-elk-tongue.html

elk kidneys:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/31573-steak-kidney-pie.html

Haggis you say? We do lungs ("lights" in Scotland) here:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/31724-majas-hurka.html

Even sweetbreads:
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/30630-elk-sweetbreads.html

:mrgreen:


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Karl said:


> Got any recipes?


No I just eat it for breakfast everytime I go to Scotland.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> If you don't care for head cheese you'll hate this:
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/97897-elk-head-cheese.html
> 
> elk tongue:
> ...


The elk tongue looks great!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I guess if someone is good and hungry then there is no good reason to leave any guts in the gut pile for the 'yotes and the buzzards.

I take the heart, kidneys, and liver and leave the rest for the wild animals.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Karl said:


> I guess if someone is good and hungry then there is no good reason to leave any guts in the gut pile for the 'yotes and the buzzards.
> 
> I take the heart, kidneys, and liver and leave the rest for the wild animals.


 What? No tongue? :hungry:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I think he just called 'goob a wild animal.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Dunkem said:


> What? No tongue? :hungry:


Dunkem the tongue stays stuck inside the head when you pack this out.

That's also where the brain is.

You can use the brain to cure the cape if you are making buckskin clothing.

I usually pack out the head with the hindquarters on my first hike out and back to the vehicle. And I stick the heart, liver, and kidneys into this first of two game bags and strap it to my frame sans pack.

Then I go back and get the other game bag hanging with the forequarters. It is usually a good idea to bring the head with you sans tongue (which has been iced back at the vehicle) in case a game warden wants to check everything.

My third trip back and forth is for my gear. I keep the rifle with me on each trip. Don't want anyone breaking into my Jeep Cherokee Sport for it.

You cannot store guns in vehicles.

The ice chest and ice are always back at my vehicle.

If you want venison to taste good not gamey you need to ice it fast. That's the secret.

If there is snow all over the place no worries. If not you need to bring block ice with you in the chest.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Loke said:


> I think he just called 'goob a wild animal.


Maybe. He does have lots of great recipes for the guts.

And he eats lions too.

I wonder if he knows what 'yotes taste like as well? Just like chicken or more like pork?

These are the primordial things I wonder about when I think of 'Goob.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*we have brains*



Karl said:


> Dunkem the tongue stays stuck inside the head when you pack this out.
> 
> That's also where the brain is.
> 
> ...


Brains?

http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/105641-elk-brains.html


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Karl said:


> Dunkem the tongue stays stuck inside the head when you pack this out.
> 
> That's also where the brain is.
> 
> ...


 Ahh-- thanks Karl. I am pretty up on all the regulations and have been cutting meat for over 50 years, but I will tag this for future reference. The tongue thing was a joke -- kind of tongue in cheek? I kill myself


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Dunkem said:


> Ahh-- thanks Karl. I am pretty up on all the regulations and have been cutting meat for over 50 years, but I will tag this for future reference. The tongue thing was a joke -- kind of tongue in cheek? I kill myself


"... tongue in cheek" now THAT IS funny !!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

wyogoob said:


> Brains?
> 
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/105641-elk-brains.html


OMG.

I am sure this is probably nutritious.

But I will stick to rubbing deer brains onto deer capes to make buckskin.

Ok now I want to know what 'yote tastes like? Pig?


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I remember as a tyke helping grandma and grandpa make boudin out in the yard. Yes in the yard. Grandpa would hit the pig in the head with a hammer killing him, then we'd dip him into a large kettle of hot water, throw him up on some 2x12's on top of a pair of saw horses and proceed to scrape the hair off. Then grandpa would gut him saving pretty much everything. The stomach was saved to make "gog" out of, then we'd take the intestines and unroll and stretch them out and take a water hose and stick it in one end and run water through until grandma would say it was clean enough then she'd start stuffing the intestines by hand and using blood collected in a pail from when the pig's throat was slit. Pretty much everything was used as they made hogs head cheese too. Good grief those sure were the days.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> I remember as a tyke helping grandma and grandpa make boudin out in the yard. Yes in the yard. Grandpa would hit the pig in the head with a hammer killing him, then we'd dip him into a large kettle of hot water, throw him up on some 2x12's on top of a pair of saw horses and proceed to scrape the hair off. Then grandpa would gut him saving pretty much everything. The stomach was saved to make "gog" out of, then we'd take the intestines and unroll and stretch them out and take a water hose and stick it in one end and run water through until grandma would say it was clean enough then she'd start stuffing the intestines by hand and using blood collected in a pail from when the pig's throat was slit. Pretty much everything was used as they made hogs head cheese too. Good grief those sure were the days.


Yep, those were the days.

The hammer stunned the pig, knocking it out. Then you cut the throat and bled it out and then the hog quietly died. Not much different than how hogs are slaughtered today.

We shot our hogs behind the ear with a .22 to stun them. They were brain dead but the heart was still pumping when you slit their throat. The meat kept better, longer, with less blood in it and hams wouldn't bone sour if the animal was bled out.

If you were handy you could flush the small intestines and turn them inside out at the same time with a garden hose. Flushing, turning and scraping the fat off the casings was women's work usually. It wasn't uncommon to processed sausage in casings that didn't have the fat scraped off of them. Casings that were not scraped were strong flavored. You can still buy unscraped casings, pork or beef. (I don't know anything about cleaning sheep casings)

The small intestine was rolled out of the pig into a tub and then the fat and stomach was pulled away from it. It was best to use two people to flush the intestines; one ran the hose and another held the gut. Casings were usually cut about 6 foot long, the average length of gut a person could hold above the ground while flushing. If you had young girls, or my grandmother who was 4' 10" tall, the lengths would be a shorter.

The men cut the hog up and the kids, or women, ground the scraps by hand with a small grinder. We then mixed the ground pork with salt and spices and stuffed it in the flushed casings, about 6 foot at a time. The long stuffed sausages were cut into pieces about 6 inches long, placed in quart fruit jars and canned in a pressure cooker - maybe 2 pressure cookers going at one time.

By suppertime it was finished, nothing but a blood spot out in the barnyard. The women usually rendered lard the following day.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Taste Like Chicken survey will be out in April*



Karl said:


> Maybe. He does have lots of great recipes for the guts.
> 
> And he eats lions too.
> 
> ...


Since 2010 the UWN has published the annual Goober and Associates "Tastes Like Chicken" survey. Look for the 2017 survey results in April.

see: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/26-recipes/150386-2016-tastes-like-chicken-survey-results.html

I've never eaten coyote. Tried fox and didn't care for it.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*Who cares how it tastes, it has to look good.*

When making blood sausage you can cook the onions in bacon grease or lard instead of rendering fat from the pork that makes the sausage. That way the pieces of pork fat will be softer, have a more pleasant "mouth feel", and be more visible in the sausage when cut.

Pork in sausage on the left was not pre-cooked :


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Blood sausage is called "Moronga" in the Carribean. In St Croix the Virgin Islands I think they used goat's blood to make it.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dried blood can be purchased thru Tongmaster Seasonings in the UK. A 1 kg bag makes about 7 gallons of blood. Shelf life is 5 years. It was $27 last time I bought it. One-half of that was for shipping.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*she flushed small intestines for a living*



wyogoob said:


> Yep, those were the days.
> 
> The hammer stunned the pig, knocking it out. Then you cut the throat and bled it out and then the hog quietly died. Not much different than how hogs are slaughtered today.
> 
> ...


My wife's best friend back home flushed hog casings at the Carnation Plant in Rochelle IL, circa 1975 - 1981. Out of curiosity I went to the slaughter line and watched her work. She was good at it. Gawd, 8 hours a day, 5 days a week. I wonder if they still do it by hand these days, 40 years later???

.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Toured 3 meat plants a few years ago, they won't allow anyone on the kill floor anymore. Was neat Con Agra flew us on one of their private planes.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> Toured 3 meat plants a few years ago, they won't allow anyone on the kill floor anymore. Was neat Con Agra flew us on one of their private planes.


If you work the tools or if you perform plant inspections to welding repairs to steam pipes and vessels, you can get in. 

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

*blood pudding*

Here's some blood pudding, a little different than boudin. The recipe calls for barley or oats and fresh onions, not cooked onions.


Not too complicated:


Use a funnel to fill the casings:


Cook in 170° water until the internal temp is 160°, about 40 minutes


Great flavor hot or cold:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I could pack the casings a little tighter but I'm afraid they'll burst when cooking.

.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

All this talk about eating guts made me hungry for hearts and kidneys.

So I drove over to the local farm fresh store on the west side of the valley.

They were out.

Won't get any more until the end of January.

Darn!


----------

